# 1935 Schwinn LaSalle



## jimbo53 (Feb 27, 2017)

I got this covered in blue house paint. Cleaned it off revealing some rough black and red original paint. Everything in oxy bath except frame, fork and fenders. Nickel plated rims were toast so cleaned up and painted satin black and put on a set of brownish red Duro 26x2.125's. sent the seat out to Bob U for a distressed brown recover. Mocked it up this morning. Nice start for a vintage rat.


----------



## buickmike (Feb 27, 2017)

Pics?


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 27, 2017)

coming in a sec...


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 1, 2017)

I love the after pictures, great job, nice patina.


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Any idea what the fenders came off of? Picked them up from a friend. Love the bare steel, strong peaks and pins.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 1, 2017)

Thats lookin sweet! Nice job!


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 8, 2017)

Almost done. Found a cool B10 style rear carrier with spring loaded hold downs, drop stand with ears, scout style bars and coke bottle grips. Running a Lobdell seat temporarily while waiting for Bob U to finish covering the original long spring Troxel. Nice rider!


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 9, 2017)

Lookin' good.


----------

